
SCOXENIX 2.2 FLOPPIES disk images - basicplus2
https://archive.org/details/SCOXENIX2.2FLOPPIES
======
gattilorenz
A much better collection (part of it comes from my private collection, leaked
some years ago...):

[https://archive.org/download/Xenix386Ports](https://archive.org/download/Xenix386Ports)

It contains Pascal, Basic and VP/ix (i.e. the package that lets you run DOS
software under Xenix)!

------
projektfu
Haven't tested it, but here is the link to the 286 version:
[https://archive.org/details/xenix_2_2](https://archive.org/details/xenix_2_2)

------
macdice
My first job involved installing SCO (a bit later than Xenix, SCO System V) at
customer sites from a huge pile of floppies. You had to pay a few grand extra
for the compiler. GCC was a revelation and a life changing discovery just a
bit later, and the beginning of the end for SCO. I have fond memories of it
though, proper multi-user Unix on a 386/486 otherwise only fit for word
processing. Shame its name was later dragged through the mud by intellectual
property scavangers, and it's great to see this stuff being liberated.

~~~
burfog
I faced it in 1995. You had to pay extra if you wanted TCP/IP. Having already
experienced Linux, I found that to be a horrifying jolt.

Think about that one. In 1995, SCO was selling a UNIX clone that didn't come
with TCP/IP.

~~~
nineteen999
Interestingly enough Linux already supported iBCS2 by 1995. So a lot of Intel
SVR4 (eg. SCO) software could already be run under it by then with varying
degrees of success.

------
trexen
Oh god, the horror of installing an OS from floppy.

God knows how many floppies Novell netware came on but it was a lot.

~~~
avian
Fascinating. A copy of Netware 3.11 on 14 3.5" floppies goes for $699 on eBay:

[https://www.ebay.com/itm/Novell-Netware-3-11-1000-User-
Unreg...](https://www.ebay.com/itm/Novell-Netware-3-11-1000-User-Unregistered-
Serial-Number-and-Diskettes/123049003402)

~~~
aw3c2
That one did not "go". Someone is trying to get that much money for it.

------
scruffyherder
I think this is for the PS/2 as marked by the N1 image having a PS on it...

Also I was unable to de-compress
021.SCO_XENIX_OS__BASIC_UTILS_____REL-2.2___MEDIA-35DSDD__TYPE-N86___ID-018.22B.000.16218_VOL-B1___3.5FLOPPY720K.bz2

I'm pretty sure this is the one that was fixed up and documented on
[http://os2museum.com/wp/](http://os2museum.com/wp/) however that site is
currently down.

